# cd-1e v2 upgrades



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

I bought a pair years ago, never installed them. Are there any upgrades/different motors that I should think about before finally using them?


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Also, I'm noticing some cracks that have been epoxied/ glassed. Is this a deal breaker? The one that worries me is by the throat near the drivers entrance, you can sort of see it in this pic


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Cracks if repaired are ok.


----------

